# [Idea] sbf/root/modify an android device from a different android device?



## mattchenzo (Sep 11, 2011)

Just spitballing here... would it even be possible to create a tablet app that would allow you to, say, root your phone, install a recovery, sbf, something like that? Is it possible to use ADB or Fastboot on a tablet to control a phone? I am thinking of all the times on my X2 I screwed something up playing around at work and had to wait until I got home to the computer to fix it...

Any thoughts? Maybe its a dumb idea, but I had to ask... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think there is any app like that out there, but it would be a good app idea.


----------

